# Applet soll Bild übertragen



## mambo (18. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Mal Editor in Java (ähnlich wie paint) und möchte daraus ein Java Applet machen das in der Lage ist das im Editor skizzierte Bild zu speichern bzw. an den Server zurückzuschicken um damit dann vergleiche anzustellen. D.h. der Benutzer startet das Applet, Malt drin rum, wenn er fertig ist klickt er auf einen Button und das Bild wird übertragen.

Wie stell ich das am Besten an, da ein Applet in einer Sanbox abläuft habe ich nun die Befürchtung das ein abspeichern des Bildes garnicht möglich ist oder ?? Es muss doch einen Weg geben das Bild zu übertragen...

Kann mir einer Helfen, wäre sehr dankbar !!!

 Gruß mambo

 :wink:


----------



## André Uhres (18. Mrz 2006)

Faq:

Applets
 Applet signieren
 Applet-Sicherheit
 Aus Applets in Dateien schreiben
 Warum verweigert mein Browser die Anzeige von Java-Applets?


----------



## L-ectron-X (18. Mrz 2006)

z.B. Über ein PHP-Script oder eine FTP-Verbindung.
Allerdings ist wohl die FTP-Verbindung nicht so zu empfehlen, da nach Dekompilieren des Applets auch deine Zugangsdaten lesbar sind.


----------



## mambo (19. Mrz 2006)

Hmm, das hört sich ja alles nicht so einfach an  :roll: 

Jetzt sich noch mit PHP ausseinanderzusetzen  :bloed: 

Brauche eigentlich nur was simples, und soll halt über ein webinterface laufen, und da ich ein Java Programm habe was die Funtionalitäten eines maleditors bietet, wollte ich es nur daraufhin erweitern das das gemalte irgendwie (temporär) gespeichert wird um es dann zu übertragen.

Dachte das wäre relativ easy zu bewältigen ???:L


----------



## Besucher (20. Mrz 2006)

Ist es nicht so, das wenn du mit dem Host-Server, also dem Ursprungsserver von dem das applet
heruntergeladen wurde kommunizierst, garkeine Signatur von nöten ist ??

In dem Fall fällt das doch mit der Signatur und dem kram hier weg, da das im Browser bzw. im Java Applet gemalte Bild ja an den Host Server übertragen werden soll!

Die Frage ist nur wie überträgt man ein gemaltes Bild an den Host-Server :?:  Bin nicht so der Freak


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Mrz 2006)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> z.B. Über ein PHP-Script oder eine FTP-Verbindung.


 :roll:


----------



## MPW (21. Mrz 2006)

Man kann es auch durch den Standardserializer jagen und auf der anderen Seite per Servlet annehmen, das ist pur Java und somit schoener;-)


----------



## L-ectron-X (21. Mrz 2006)

Joa, ist nur die Frage, ob auf der anderen Seite ein Servlet-Container werkelt...


----------



## mambo (30. Mrz 2006)

Ja  ein Servlet Container wird da dann schon am werkeln sein...

Hab mal im Netz nach fertigen Applets gesucht, aber finde keinen Maleditor.

Weiß einer ne gute Seite wo ich vielleicht einen finde, und das ganze am Besten Open Source ???


----------



## Gast (14. Mai 2006)

Hat jemand eine Bsp Codierung dazu wenn ich es durch den Serailizer schicken möchte wie von MPW beschrieben.


----------

